# Cure for chapped/sore "lips"?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Alrighty so the vet told us Leo can not take his anxiety meds while he is taking the coccidia meds, which has caused him to gnaw the sides of the kennel a lot while we are at work because his anxiety is so high. A few layers of skin on his top lip area have come off and its raw, pink/red, and bleeding. We tried a few products but he's constantly licking his lips so it comes off and they bleed again. Is there anything we can do to help him? I can tell it bothers him to eat and I feel really bad. Thank you


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Try a holistic type of chapstick, or just use some bag balm. That should help, I would think. Unfortunately, you can't stop him from licking his lips, and until he's off his meds and able to go back on the anxiety meds, this is a problem you'll have to deal with as best as possible.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What you need to do is stop him from licking his lips so it can heal. 
Google petkin itch stick and look for places to buy it. They use to carry it at petsmart but they stopped. You can also call around to other pet stores in your area and see if they have it. I love this stuff is totally rocks for getting a dog to stop licking any area. It has some meds in it to help with pain and numbs it then it has a bitter taste to keep them from licking. Things like bitter apple will not work as they have to be wet to work and it is alcohol based and will burn an open wound. This stuff is made for wounds and to keep them from licking and I use it all the time for all kinds of things. It will help heal his lip and keep him from licking.

Petkin Itch Stick 1.5 oz


----------

